# Gracie's visit to the vet



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

15 1/2 year old Gracie had a visit to the vet an exam and blood tests, seems healthy but is hypertensive, so blood pressure meds will be tried and she will be rechecked in a month. Vet said that she might have a stroke because it's that high, a stroke is how I lost Flower so Iam a little worried. Gracie seems normal but still, also Grace has alot tartar build up but the vet says not to worry unless it gets worse.
This is a dog I have a love hate relationship with and I want to cry, please think good thoughts for her


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope the medicines help - Pippin-cat was on drugs for hypertension for a while, but his was because of hyperthyroidism. Once that was sorted his blood pressure dropped back down. He tolerated them very well - I don't recall any issues at all.

You have worked so hard with Gracie, and she is a living, tangible link to your mother - I can absolutely understand the gut wrenching anxiety. You have caught the problem before the damage is done, though, and doing everything possible to prevent it causing problems in the future, and that is all we can do. Hugs to you, and the animal family.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I hope the medicines can improve her health and I know you have been the best caretaker to her. I know she has been a difficult dog and you have tried so hard to help her find a life without your mother.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Aw bummer, I'm sorry that the news wasn't better. You take such good care of all your dogs, Twyla. Hold her close, and we'll hold you both in our hearts.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Kinda a surprise, Gracie has never been a a dog I could soothe by petting or holding, today however after a difficult blood draw she was returned to my car and Gracie was happy to snuggle next to me under a blanket I offered up, a first.
Thank you all for your kind words and yes she is a tangible link to my mom. I will try as always to keep her comfy and good stead, I have found a tooth gel that has worked well for me in the past so I will try that a meds time.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

You take such good care of your fur babies. I will be thinking good thoughts for Gracie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had good results with Petzlife Oral Care Gel - unfortunately both Sophy and Poppy absolutely hate it, so we have compromised on Virbac. The Petzlife one really did help clear tartar, though.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear of Gracie's problems- hope you and the vet can control with medication.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That’s so sweet that she cuddled in close today. Thinking good thoughts for you and your girl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have worked wonders with her and I’m sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll be thinking of you and Gracie.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Keeping your Gracie in good thoughts and hope she does well. My old chihuahua also had bad teeth full of tarter, in fact he lost many of them. At his old age couldn't put him thru anesthesia but he made it thru to 18. I recently started adding some tarter rinse to the dogs water bowl, I do it every other day because I just don't like adding stuff but its really helping. I bought it a PetsMart.
(tropiclean-fresh-breath-oral-care-water-additive)


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

You might try giving her a raw chicken wing to chew on. Chewing helps to relieve anxiety and will help with the tarter.


----------

